
Why the ‘happiest’ cities are boring - jeo1234
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/1b915f0e-517b-11e5-b029-b9d50a74fd14.html
======
fishanz
Was into this article until the 'survey' halfway down the page put the text
into 'vertical seizure' mode

